# Fernwartungs-Portal mbConnect24.net



## MB connect line GmbH (27 November 2009)

Guten Tag,

mit mbConnect24.net steht Ihnen jetzt ein Fernwartungs-Portal zur
Verfügung, das die IP-basierte Fernwartung wesentlich vereinfacht. 

Als intelligente Vermittlungsstelle mit integrierter Benutzer- und 
Anlagenverwaltung kennt das Portal sowohl Benutzer-Konten für das 
Servicepersonal als auch mbNET-Konten für die Maschinen und Anlagen. 

Je nach Konfiguration ist die Anlage immer am Portal eingeloggt oder 
das Einloggen am Portal erfolgt bei Bedarf benutzergesteuert. Falls Ihnen
der Provider nur wechselnde oder private IP-Adressen zuteilt, ist das
ohne Bedeutung. Die Verbindung  wird immer vom Benutzer und von der 
Anlage aus zum Portal hin aufgebaut. 





Das hat auch den Vorteil, dass die Firewall an beiden Enden so kon-
figuriert werden kann, dass der Verbindungsaufbau vom Internet aus 
generell gesperrt ist. Das bedeutet einen hohen Schutz vor unberech-
tigten Zugriffen. 

Die Datenübertragung selbst erfolgt über sichere VPN-Verbindungen 
basierend auf dem Sicherheitsprotokoll OpenVPN. Die Anmeldung an 
mbConnect24.net erfolgt über eine kostenlose Client-Software, welche 
die Authentifizierung automatisch abwickelt. Die Verbindung zur Anlage 
ist dann ein paar Sekunden nach dem Mausklick hergestellt. Die Fern-
wartung der Komponenten wie S7-Steuerungen, Antriebe, Bedienpanels 
und Industrie-PCs erfolgt dann völlig transparent mit der vorhandenen 
Projektierungssoftware. Das Portal wird in einem Hochleistungs-
Rechenzentrum gehostet. Mit einer redundanten Anbindung und 
365/24/7-Überwachung ist eine Netzwerkverfügbarkeit von über 99 % 
garantiert.

Noch nie war sichere und zuverlässige Fernwartung einfacher. 

Überzeugen Sie sich selbst: *http://www.mbCONNECT24.net*.


----------

